# Photogenic



## Road Dog (Jul 7, 2012)

Very photogenic J.B. Wheatleys.


----------



## glass man (Jul 7, 2012)

WOW WHAT A BEAUTY!You always take great pics of great bottles!THANKS!JAMIE


----------



## epackage (Jul 7, 2012)

Great stuff as always buddy...[]


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks Ya'll.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow,...Great lip on dat ding!


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 8, 2012)

Here ya go Joe.


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 8, 2012)

Honkin big pontil too []


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 10, 2012)

Great bottle and awesome pics.

 PD


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks Penn.


----------



## Terphunter (Jul 12, 2012)

Sweet bottle and pics!


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice find! You just make me jelous. I wish I can have that.


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for looking. I need to take some group pics.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jul 13, 2012)

In case if you list that bottle at eBay I'll be a bidder[]


----------

